# Actiontec MI424WR (FIOS) or Linksys WRT54GS or both?



## zaina (Oct 26, 2007)

Greetings,

I just moved to Verizon FIOS area and the guy installed Actiontec MI424WR wireless broadband router/modem. Upgraded with firmware 4.0.16.1.45.160.27. Anyway I'm subscribed to Residential plan 5/2mbps.

In my previous apartment I was using Linksys WRT54GS with firmware DD-WRT v23 SP2 with no additional modem since it's a university housing, I love the features of DD-WRT firmware and all my servers, port forwarding etc are set quite easily IMO.

After a few weeks tweaking the Actiontec, I can't figure out how to make http port 80 to work, so I thought I better switch to WRT54GS and stop wasting my time. Btw, port 80 is opened but only accessible via LAN, not internet. Called FIOS tech support and they said since I'm using residential plan, my IP is dynamic and it's a no-no. Well, my internet IP hasn't change since day 1. I also read some posts that port 80 is blocked but the tech guy said otherwise. hmm... Btw, opening other ports are fine.

Anyway, is the MI424WR a better wireless router compared to WRT54GS/DD-WRT? Should I try harder tweaking the MI424WR or try to bridge both? I prefer using the linksys since all settings (wireless wep, client mac list, port forwarding etc) are still there. 

Info summary:
Actiontec MI424WR firmware 4.0.16.1.45.160.27
Internal IP 192.168.1.1

Linksys WRT54GS DD-WRT v23 SP2
Internal IP still 192.168.1.1 at the moment

In any case, can anyone please show me directions (or links) to bridge these two routers? I searched some threads but still need some pointers. The Actiontec menus are too complicated for me. All the manual I've seen online is different then the one supplied. If needed, I have the manual in pdf format 9,052KB but don't know where to upload. Thanks guys!


----------



## zaina (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the user manual for Verizon FIOS' Actiontec MI424WR: http://www.sendspace.com/file/czmix0

Any help on how to connect my WRT54GS to this Actiontec much appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have the same router with FiOS. Here's how my secondary router is connected.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## zaina (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply JohnWill. 

If I understand it correctly, disabling the DHCP server in the secondary router (Linksys) means that my PC will get local IPs from the primary router (Actiontec)? But what I would like to do is to make the Linksys serves all my wired and wireless needs. 

Basically I don't want to use the Actiontec anymore but have to since it's the only one with coax. Can you please tell me if I can use your method above? Anyway I will try it now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I looked at the manual earlier and also did not find how to put the Actiontec into modem-only mode.

You could change the LAN subnet on one router (say, to 192.168.3.x),
assign a static IP to the Linksys WAN,
disable wireless on the Actiontec,
put the Linksys into the Actiontec's DMZ,
and connect all computers, etc., to the Linksys.

I think that would give the same results as putting the Actiontec into modem-only mode.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you're using the Actiontec for TV, which is what it sounds like, I *strongly* recommend you reconsider. You'll need it working to get the program guide data. If you were able to configure for bridge mode, I really doubt you'd be getting any of the functionality of the FiOS TV that you currently enjoy.

The MI424WR is actually a pretty capable router, and I think the smart money is on doing it the way I suggested.


----------



## zaina (Oct 26, 2007)

*@JohnWill*: the way Verizon installed my triple play plan is, from the fiber optic line into ONT box outside the house, from ONT split to three: STB cable TV (coax), phone (existing inhouse copper line) and another coax to Actiontec modem so I'm pretty sure the internet side is independent to the others. Turning off the modem will not affect my TV and phone.

I also read that MI424WR is a good router but the menu is too sophisticated for me. I also don't like the confirmation window for each time I enter the advanced part of all the options/menus. Also a friend of mine suggested that the wireless range is not as strong as his DLink (I haven't fireup my Linksys yet to be honest).

Anyway, I'll try setting the Actiontec as modem and let you know how it goes. 

*@TerryNet*: thanks for the tips. I'll give it a try tonight and will probably come back again for help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You'd be wrong, the coax to the Actiontec router is how you get your program guide data. The coax connection is actually a TCP/IP connection to the set top boxes.


----------



## zaina (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok I guess we have to settle this first before I decided to fully use my Linksys.

I was wrong, sorry. From ONT box outside the house, there is only 1 coax cable (plus several cables: phone, ground, loopback, power/backup battery).

From that one coax cable, the Verizon guy use a splitter to connect to three coax going inside the house. The 3 coax cables from splitter go to
- Actiontec wireless router
- Set top box Motorolla HD DVR
- Set top box standard def

When I disconnect the coax to Actiontec from the splitter outside the house, my internet down but both TV and their program guide work fine. I hope that means I'm safe to assume that messing around with the Actiontec would not affect the STB boxes and program guide data??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you turn off one of the set top boxes and see if it's able to refresh the guide data with the router disconnected? I'll be pretty astonished it it can.


----------



## zaina (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry for the late respond JohnWill, I was out of town.

Yes obviously you're right LOL. I turned off the set top box and disconnect the router. The set top box won't show the Guide data. 

Anyway, as mentioned above I will still use the Actiontec but will "bridge" (I hope it's the correct term) to my older linksys WRT54GS. I wanted to do this since I can't get HTTP port 80 to access my website from internet, no problem from LAN. I'm still struggling connecting the two routers btw but will post later with the problems.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Pretty sure John also said that putting the Actiontec into bridge mode will result in the same trouble with the Guide data. Consider my post #5. I've never played with DMZ, but I think it has the effect of forwarding all ports to the DMZed device.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd take Terry's suggestion, I believe that configuring in bridge mode will also lose the guide data. I'm not willing to do the experiment, since it's too much tinkering, but that's my belief.


----------



## Raltar (Nov 12, 2007)

If the only connection between your Actiontec and the tv box is that co-ax on the Actiontec's WAN port, then it might be routing that channel guide traffic before it even gets to the internal routing rules. It would be worthwhile to try turning on bridging or DMZ to the Linksys, restarting the tv box, and see whether the channel guide loads.

If it doesn't load, then the routing must be happening after it hits the IP network, so another option would be to find out what ports that box uses for the guide, and what IP address it sits on, and configure the Linksys to forward those ports to that IP. That way you could either bridge the Actiontec or put the Linksys in the DMZ, and it would emulate the behavior of the Actiontec, with respect to the channel guide. If you use DMZ, you might have to hook the Actiontec to a LAN port on your Linksys to make that work.

There's also a chance that the channel guide routing is set up in such a way that neither of these would work, but it would have taken extra effort on the developers' part to design it that way, with no obvious gain in function.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since the set-top boxes have assigned IP addresses through the router's DHCP pool, I'm almost certain that disabling the routing function of the MI424WR will also disable both the program guide and the on-demand features of the set-top boxes. 

Another configuration that I've never tried before would be to put the Linksys router first, and put the Actiontec in the DMZ of the Linksys router. I have no idea how that will work, but it may allow the set-top box function to work properly.


----------



## zaina (Oct 26, 2007)

I cannot put the Linksys first, JohnWill because the Linksys WRT54GS doesnt have a coax connection.

I will try your suggestion Raltal although I don't completely understand how to "bridge". I put the Actiontec manual in post #2 in case somebody can point me which settings I need to do to "bridge" them?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

zaina said:


> I cannot put the Linksys first, JohnWill because the Linksys WRT54GS doesnt have a coax connection.


So what? You use the coax connection on the Actiontec, it's still going to have Internet access.


> I will try your suggestion Raltal although I don't completely understand how to "bridge". I put the Actiontec manual in post #2 in case somebody can point me which settings I need to do to "bridge" them?


Good luck with that, because from what I read on the topic, you'll indeed lose the guide data. You're making this problem way more complicated than it really is.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you try my little suggestion (post #5)? If so, what didn't work?


----------

